# Combs: Poodle & Greyhound...Do I need BOTH?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

either or is fine, you don't need both.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you need both. The Poodle comb is good for getting through longer hair on the topknot and tail and the Greyhound keeps you honest.... if you can get it through the coat, then you know your dog is mat free.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I really like the comb for mine, it seems much easier on them - they are just great pets. I have a slicker as well.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm going to get a poodle comb but the one I saw this groomer using was the smaller one that she could easily hold in her hand. I have a giant Oster comb and that's fine but not really useful for smaller dogs.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have this one- its a resco combo comb, 1 1/2 inch teeth. that is what I use on my show dogs and customer dogs.


----------

